# WOODMAN POINT FEB 1st 2010



## Sammyboy (Dec 28, 2009)

im out there on a yellow finn gizmo fisher on the prowl for pinkies. come say hi if you see me


----------



## MichaelCrowley (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey,

Kinda new to kayak fishing, but have always loved fishing the old woodman point jetty. Was wondering if your fish out of the gizmo was successful? and any advice you could give me for fishing out around woodman point?

Mike


----------

